# صلاه اليوم



## mera22 (20 يناير 2011)

*ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ساعدني لكي احسنفهم معني ان تكون لي مكانه خاصه في خليقتك امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي ميرا​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

امين

ربنا يعوضك يا ميرا


----------



## mera22 (20 يناير 2011)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

آمين
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## mera22 (21 يناير 2011)

ميرسي كتير لمروركم
ربنا معاكم


----------



## mera22 (21 يناير 2011)

ميرسي كتير لمروركم
ربنا معاكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

